# My Struggle.



## etexas (Apr 14, 2007)

I have been a smoker (pack a day) for twenty years. I smoked my last one on Sunday. I am having some bad cravings! I want to do it this time! I want to do it for the Lord, for my wife, and for my health. Please pray for me to be strong! I tend to light up when I am stressed out, so however that works into a prayer, well at least you have it.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> I have been a smoker (pack a day) for twenty years. I smoked my last one on Sunday. I am having some bad cravings! I want to do it this time! I want to do it for the Lord, for my wife, and for my health. Please pray for me to be strong! I tend to light up when I am stressed out, so however that works into a prayer, well at least you have it.


----------



## turmeric (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Ivan (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm praying for you, brother. Keep yourself busy. Exercise. Walk a lot. Keep moving. Go do something fun. Give yourself a little reward for each day you have conquered this beast.


----------



## larryjf (Apr 14, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> I have been a smoker (pack a day) for twenty years. I smoked my last one on Sunday. I am having some bad cravings! I want to do it this time! I want to do it for the Lord, for my wife, and for my health. Please pray for me to be strong! I tend to light up when I am stressed out, so however that works into a prayer, well at least you have it.



I will pray for you.
When a craving hits or you get stressed...pray.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Apr 14, 2007)

When the urges come, PRAY (out loud as needed) 1 Corinthians 6...... you will be mastered by nothing except Christ and that God would give you the strength necessary to beat the cravings.

It works and it's kinda hard to sin with Christ on your lips and your mind focused heavenward.


----------



## etexas (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for the good prayers guys! I fell a whole lot better now!


----------



## etexas (Apr 15, 2007)

I am giving this a bump...........because I am REALLY having a Nic-Fit. A bad one.


----------



## rjlynam (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## Barnpreacher (Apr 15, 2007)

brother. Max,

I've got two good friends who are giving up smoking right now, and some folks in my church who are attempting to quit.

Be strong in the Lord brother!


----------

